

NSA Claims It Doesn't Track Movements of Cell Phone Users - jdp23
http://m.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2013/06/nsa-claims-it-doesnt-track-movements-cell-phone-users

======
jayfuerstenberg
The NSA has been lying through its teeth of late.

Tell me again why I should believe it.

